# Rehoming a pet- what to do if nobody is interested



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

A friend (big dog lover) is trying to rehome a blue heeler/lab mix for one of her friends that can apparently no longer support the dog. She's not having much luck with rehoming though so today she mentioned she would be taking the pup (5 month old) to the local humane society.

It got me thinking- that's pretty much a death sentence, no? Do you guys think that the actual owner would show more heart, compassion, and responsibility by taking the dog to her vet for a humane, calm, quiet euthanasia than sending them off to the HS? I know _very_ few people that would hold that mindset: that killing the dog is more compassionate than sending to the shelter. But I'm kind of thinking that the odds are *VERY* high that the dog will be put down at the shelter anyway...

I guess the question I'm struggling with is simple: Is the potential chance that the dog may be adopted out worth the risk of a seriously scary, incompassionate death at the shelter compared to a euth process at the local vet where the dog can pass on next to its owner?

Quite honestly, I just don't know how to answer this question. Not everyone is quite as passionate about their dogs as most of the active members here on this forum...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ethically though, I'm concerned that my idea of euth'ing the pup when you can no longer take care of it implies that it has absolutely no worth, no value in living. That seriously sends shivers down my spine. In no way would I want to have that held against me! I'm just thinking that if the owner could take some responsibility for the animal that depends on them _in some way_ then that would be better than turning the animal over to the shelter... I don't know... I'm really struggling with this. Thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> It got me thinking- that's pretty much a death sentence, no? Do you guys think that the actual owner would show more heart, compassion, and responsibility by taking the dog to her vet for a humane, calm, quiet euthanasia than sending them off to the HS? I know _very_ few people that would hold that mindset: that killing the dog is more compassionate than sending to the shelter. But I'm kind of thinking that the odds are *VERY* high that the dog will be put down at the shelter anyway...


Yes, I'd rather take the dog to the vet myself and have the dog put down in my arms instead of dumping the dog at a shelter. It's my responsibility and while I got into very heated arguments about euthanazia... if I had no other option than dumping the pet in a kill shelter, I'd rather have it killed myself. That way I know it died in my arms and not in some cold place. It's not passing on the responsibility but taking it yourself. It's not easy to euthanize a pet and honestly, sometimes I think people dump their pets, ill, sick, super old, just because they don want to or can't do it themselves and that is wrong. 

However, what about a non-kill rescue? Wouldn't that be an option for the pup?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At 5 months old, there is a chance he will be adopted. Second, find a no kill shelter. Third contact rescues to see if they will do courtesy posts. Post the puppy in vet offices. Post him in pet stores. Post the puppy on facebook and share it over and over and over.

I think in some cases it is kinder to euthanize an animal than take him to a shelter. I would rather know I was with my animal in her last moments than know she was terrified in a strange place that smells of death. It really depends on the situation.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I suggested the rescue route, but I did a google search and really didn't turn much up. I did find one cattle dog rescue in MI that I forwarded their information to her.

But to stay on topic- is a no-kill rescue an option in most cases? All I ever hear about rescues is that they are totally at or beyond capacity...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Our local Humane Society is not like the County Pound. They only euthanize sick or dangerous animals, not just animals for space. That said, I know there are MANY more no kill rescue groups that pull their animals from the shelter or humane society and keep their dogs in fosters rather than a kennel facility. Maybe contact one of those?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our local Humane Society is a no kill shelter so maybe that's where you friend is taking the dog. But to your point- I would think the owner putting the dog down is more humane than the trauma of a high kill shelter then death. But it's the only chance the pup will get to have a new home, however low the odds


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Has your friend tried posting up a sign at the vets office letting people know that she has a puppy that she needs to rehome?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a puppy. Look for an all breed rescue in the area. They quite often will do courtesy post on petfinder. A puppy has a very good chance. If she's short on money, call the local humane society and ask about food programs. Our shelter gives out extra food they have to low income people so they can keep their pets.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> I suggested the rescue route, but I did a google search and really didn't turn much up. I did find one cattle dog rescue in MI that I forwarded their information to her.
> 
> But to stay on topic- is a no-kill rescue an option in most cases? All I ever hear about rescues is that they are totally at or beyond capacity...


I think it really depends if the dog is adoptable. Honestly, I wouldn't go the non-kill rescue route IF:

- there is an aggression issue that can't be fixed
- if my dog is so sick that it takes thousands of dollars of donations to get the dog fixed up before it can be adopted out and I don't want or can't cover the dog and just want to get rid of it and pass on the problem
-biblically old

In these cases I'd rather euthanize humanely without trying to strain the rescues more than they already are. It sucks, but in these cases, I'd euthanize and I don't care if people judge me because of it. I can see these dogs on Facebook on a daily basis and no way let I get any of my dogs in these kind of situations if they are that sick or old. I'd take the responibility and do it myself instead of having somebody else do it for me. It's what we owe them!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Willy - where is this puppy at?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> This is a puppy. Look for an all breed rescue in the area. They quite often will do courtesy post on petfinder. A puppy has a very good chance. If she's short on money, call the local humane society and ask about food programs. Our shelter gives out extra food they have to low income people so they can keep their pets.


Agreed.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Interesting. Looks like the Indianapolis HS actually is a no-kill shelter. News to me. I guess that's good news.

Just for the record guys- they decided to send an email out here at work, and someone is going to look at the pup right now. My intention with this thread is to discuss the ethics of owner-requested euthanasia. In fact, if there are no-kill shelters around- is that *always* a better option than euth? (assuming were not talking with a problem dog here, just a dog the owner can't afford anymore)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know the answer to that. I don't think there is an answer to that. If the shelter is a heartstick or gassing shelter? I would definitely take her to the vet first. However, it is not uncommon for a vet to refuse to euthanize a young, healthy animal. In fact, in the case of a puppy, I would be shocked if the vet did.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> Interesting. Looks like the Indianapolis HS actually is a no-kill shelter. News to me. I guess that's good news.
> 
> Just for the record guys- they decided to send an email out here at work, and someone is going to look at the pup right now. My intention with this thread is to discuss the ethics of owner-requested euthanasia. In fact, if there are no-kill shelters around- is that *always* a better option than euth? (assuming were not talking with a problem dog here, just a dog the owner can't afford anymore)


That sounds good. I hope it'll work out for the pup. 

As for your question, I don't know. I'd honestly rather euthanize than having my dog end up in a horrible rescue situation. The problem is, you never know whats happening to the dog once you signed it over. It can get into the greatest home or end up with some rescue that is more of a hoarder than a rescuer. That would be my biggest nightmare. :help:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Willy - I have three horses and three dogs. One of my horses is 20 years old. She has poor health, she has a breathing condition. I keep her comfortable and provide quality life for her until the time comes for her to be PTS. It will come. If something happened to me tomorrow, and I had to find homes for my horses, I'd have her PTS before I'd adopt her out. 

I have a golden who has behavioral issues. If something happened to me and I had to rehome my dogs, I'd have him PTS before I'd adopt him out. 

It's hard for me to fit into the shoes of your friend when it comes to a 5 months old pup. If a 5 month old stray came up into my yard tonight, I'd take it to the pound tomorrow. I won't take a chance of the health of my dogs. 

However, if I made the decision to bring home a pup and then for what ever reason I have to re-home it, I couldn't take it to the pound. I couldn't PTS. I took the responsibility of the pup's life when I made the decision to bring it home. I'd have to do what ever it took to find a home for it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lilie said:


> Willy - I have three horses and three dogs. One of my horses is 20 years old. She has poor health, she has a breathing condition. I keep her comfortable and provide quality life for her until the time comes for her to be PTS. It will come. If something happened to me tomorrow, and I had to find homes for my horses, I'd have her PTS before I'd adopt her out.
> 
> I have a golden who has behavioral issues. If something happened to me and I had to rehome my dogs, I'd have him PTS before I'd adopt him out.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on all counts, I think. *I WOULD* also do the things you are saying. I am wondering about people who just don't find the value in their pets though. I guess this situation got me thinking about it because I was directly asked what I would do. After saying I wouldn't be in the situation in the first place (which is truth) I decided that perhaps the _most_ responsible thing was euth. But I felt very ethically dirty for saying it...

In the end, I guess you just have to try to get the owner to put in their due diligence, and after that- someone has to take responsibility for the dog. I'd rather see the owner do it (I think) then to send it off to who knows what. But again- I feel pretty ethically dirty for saying that...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it's a tough call.

Just because a rescue/shelter is "no kill" doesn't necessarily make it a good place. Some shelters take the "no kill" term too literally. They refuse to euth an animal that is sick and has little to no hope of recovery or an animal that has been in their shelter for years and years and has literally gone crazy from confinement. (I think I remember not too long ago hearing about a rescue.. perhaps in Canada... that got busted for inhumane conditions because they refused to euth sick/dying animals because they were "no kill").

My Nova is a dog that I would never let go back into rescue/shelter conditions no matter what the other options were. He went crazy in a shelter/boarding situation and it would be too awful for him to go back to that place again. It took a lot of time to get him in a sound mind after the last time he was dumped... I could not bear to think of what would happen if it was done to him again. In fact, I would not even consider boarding him because it would bring back too many demons for him. If we have to go somewhere overnight, either someone watches him in his own home or we take him with.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> I'm with you on all counts, I think. *I WOULD* also do the things you are saying. I am wondering about people who just don't find the value in their pets though. I guess this situation got me thinking about it because I was directly asked what I would do. After saying I wouldn't be in the situation in the first place (which is truth) I decided that perhaps the _most_ responsible thing was euth. But I felt very ethically dirty for saying it...
> 
> In the end, I guess you just have to try to get the owner to put in their due diligence, and after that- someone has to take responsibility for the dog. I'd rather see the owner do it (I think) then to send it off to who knows what. But again- I feel pretty ethically dirty for saying that...


Honestly, it's ethically, the most responsible thing you can do and you shouldn't feel dirty for saying it. I've been there and done it and no matter how wrong some people think it was, I'd do the same thing again if I was in the same situation. Nobody but you has to make that kind of call. It's never easy and it shouldn't be easy to take a life but sometimes it's the only responsible thing you can do. And I have more respect for somebody who does it him/herself and takes the responsibility than for somebody who passes, yet another, problem off.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> In the end, I guess you just have to try to get the owner to put in their due diligence, and after that- someone has to take responsibility for the dog. I'd rather see the owner do it (I think) then to send it off to who knows what. But again- I feel pretty ethically dirty for saying that...


I personally think that is why you see a lot of dogs dumped into neighborhoods and/or county roads. People don't want to make a decision so they leave it to someone else to do it. Or they don't want to look like losers taking them to the pound. I think that stinks even more.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I personally think that is why you see a lot of dogs dumped into neighborhoods and/or county roads. People don't want to make a decision so they leave it to someone else to do it. Or they don't want to look like losers taking them to the pound. I think that stinks even more.


Dumping a pet in the neighborhood is even worse than dumping them at the shelter and I think if I was friends with somebody who'd do that, the friendship would be over at that point.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I personally think that is why you see a lot of dogs dumped into neighborhoods and/or county roads. People don't want to make a decision so they leave it to someone else to do it. Or they don't want to look like losers taking them to the pound. I think that stinks even more.



This is actually happening often right now with people losing their homes and jobs. But what really disturbs me is when people LOCK their animals in their homes that they are leaving, or chained in the backyard, with no way or chance off survival.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> This is actually happening often right now with people losing their homes and jobs. But what really disturbs me is when people LOCK their animals in their homes that they are leaving, or chained in the backyard, with no way or chance off survival.


Urgh... you wouldn't believe how many military families did that when they closed down Darmstadt. 
Euthanizing would be darn more human than letting them starve to death. If you own your property, take them into the woods, shoot them and burry them somewhere. Even that would be more humane than letting them starve or die from thirst. Seriously...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I personally think that is why you see a lot of dogs dumped into neighborhoods and/or county roads. People don't want to make a decision so they leave it to someone else to do it. Or they don't want to look like losers taking them to the pound. I think that stinks even more.


In Nova's situation, his former owner refused the offer of help from a trainer because he was embarrassed. The trainer told him she would take Nova and foster him until she found the right home. 

Instead, he chose to drop the dog off at a shelter (certainly a step up from just leaving him loose) where the environment drove him crazy, until the trainer found out he'd been turned in and went and pulled him.

People do a lot of crazy things in the name of pride.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Our local food bank actively solicits donations of pet food. I wonder how many people consider their local food bank as a resource to help them care for a pet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

paulag1955 said:


> Our local food bank actively solicits donations of pet food. I wonder how many people consider their local food bank as a resource to help them care for a pet.


Certainly not me. That's a very cool idea; I didn't know food banks did that. I assume since they are soliciting donations- they must be quite capable of getting the food out to those requesting it. Neat!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That is good to know. I'd rather go hungry myself instead of letting my dogs go hungry.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

There was actually an interesting documentary we watched in class on this subject if anyone is interested. It is called "Shelter Dogs".


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

5 MILLION Dogs? Each year? 

Gawsh, the Lady with the black dog, that was really heart breaking.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> Our local food bank actively solicits donations of pet food. I wonder how many people consider their local food bank as a resource to help them care for a pet.


I think that is where our local shelter gets food from as well.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> 5 MILLION Dogs? Each year?
> 
> Gawsh, the Lady with the black dog, that was really heart breaking.


I know! The whole documentary was so sad, but it really shows you how some dogs do really poorly in a shelter environment (I'm not saying I agree to euthanizing or not, its just really tragic). 

I don't know how people work in shelters. I would be traumatized for life. I have a lot of respect for the people that do work there.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

We have a kill and a no kill shelter in our area. I've adopted a pet from each, but I don't think I'll ever use the no kill shelter again. The person who runs it almost boarders on hoarding. She calls herself personally screening each family, but the truth is she doesn't get around to it. I had adopted from them in the past and tried to adopt a dog. I made a visit, filled in paperwork, called, emailed and never got a response. After a month I went to the kill shelter and went home with my dog that day. They want to find homes for their pets! It's very sad that I still see some of the same pets on petfinder year after year at the no kill shelter.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Happy to report one of my coworkers (on my team even) decided to adopt the pup last night. Yay!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

How cute! Glad everything worked out.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think euthanasia should absolutely be part of the consideration when someone can't place an animal. A humane, compassionate death is much, much better than where many of these animals end up.

But...there are many vets out there who will not perform a "convenience" euthanasia. I know of one large practice in my area that has a hospital filled with the latest and greatest in diagnostic equipment and surgical instruments. They are very good at diagnosing the problem, but if you can't pay for the often very expensive treatment, they will show you the door. And if you ask for your pet to be euthanized because it is in pain and suffering and you can't afford to provide treatment, they tell you that since there is a remedy available that would be a convenience euthanasia and they don't do those. I can think of maybe three or four vets in this area that would euthanize a pet because the owner couldn't afford to keep/feed/provide for it, and each of those would only do it for a client they had a long standing history with.

No-kill shelters are wonderful concepts, but in practice they aren't all created (or run) equally and they can't provide the answer to everyone who might need them. Almost all no-kill shelters are run on a limited admission basis. They don't take in every animal that might need their services. And even for those that do fit a perhaps narrowly defined criteria, there is often a waiting list. Try to get the average no-kill shelter to accept a hard to adopt dog or cat. It can be close to impossible. And in some areas, with some breeds, it is impossible. 

With our local humane society (an open admission shelter that will euthanize for time and space, but rarely has to), if an owner brings a pet to the public clinic and asks for euthanasia because they can't care for the pet any longer (because they can't afford to feed it, or because they no longer have a home, etc.) the clinic will NOT do it. They will send the owner through to the shelter side and they have to surrender the pet (and they are charged a $55 fee, which can be waived in some cases). The owner is told if food is an issue, the shelter can provide food. Most often the issue is deeper than just one of not having the money for food. Housing is almost always the underlying problem. It is just sad, all the way around.

No easy answers, that is for sure. Think how difficult it would be to reach that decision and then to not be able to follow through on it.
Sheilah


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

sity,stay- thank you for the well written response. You really have helped me solidify my belief that euthanasia should be considered as part of animal placement. I really felt that I was not off in thinking that, but was having some ethical issues with it. My belief is that as a pet owner, you are responsible for that animal until their life ends or your life ends (and in the latter- it wouldn't hurt to have a plan in place). While some dogs can be successfully rehomed (and this cute pup had a good chance), not all can. Thanks for the thoughts- they've helped me a lot.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I understand that some shelters situations are not good. I understand that dogs do not cope well with being in a shelter. But faced with the alternative of death, I think that putting a dog in a shelter at least gives the dog a slight chance of being placed in a home where it can lead a happy life. Even if this only happens with a small percentage of dogs, at least those few manage to live a good life. And certainly a young, healthy dog should be given the chance at adoption from a shelter, if the only other alternative is euthanasia.

Willy, I am so happy that the puppy found a home!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here , our local HS is no kill, however they will not adopt out very very sick dogs or dogs with aggression issues. The dogs HAVE to be placeable.

My vets will not euthanize an animal for "convenience" either..

Willy CUTE puppy, glad he/she found a home!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Glad the pup got a home!!!!

lee


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have to say that if something were to happen to me...my 9yr old male would totally shut down in a shelter enviroment, my 7-1/2 yr old female that has seizures well no one would take her even though she has good control with meds, the 2yr old has a chance. So all things considered it would be in my older dogs best interest to be pts. I could never bare the thought of them in a cage in a shelter after the life they have in my home with me. The older dogs in shelters are the ones that break my heart the most.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kiya said:


> I have to say that if something were to happen to me...my 9yr old male would totally shut down in a shelter enviroment,


Yeah, my Rocky's the same way. He'd just shut down. Fortunately for me I have a waiting list of people who want him . . . Everybody wants the calm, well-behaved senior and nobody's interested in the 10-month old Tazmanian Devil puppy!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

there is no way I would consider euthanasia unless the animal was severely ill.
I would either keep the dog and sacrifice in other areas of my life until I could find a suitable home, or find a rescue or no kill shelter.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Does anyone remember the case in San Francisco in the 1980's (I believe it was the 1980'2) that shot Richard Avanzino to prominence? I am a little sketchy on some of the details, but the basic story is that Avanzino was the Executive Director of the San Francisco SPCA, which at the time carried the city's animal control contract.

An owner died and he requested in his will that his dog be euthanized at his death (a Sheltie, who was an older dog if I remember correctly). Animal control picked up the dog (considered abandoned because the owner was dead), and Avanzino refused to euthanize the dog. The SPCA was sued, but they ultimately won and I think Avanzino ended up adopting the dog himself. 
Sheilah


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

A lot depends on the quality of the humane society and the dog. I tend to feel that some chance is better than no chance. Both of the county pounds closest to here offer at least some chance and for a young, adoptable dog a decent chance. First though, maybe your friend should broaden their horizons a bit with advertising the pup? Or see if a local private rescue will take the dog if they foster until a home is found.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

wildo said:


> Happy to report one of my coworkers (on my team even) decided to adopt the pup last night. Yay!

















AWESOME!


I just came back to this thread, and was reading the comments from the newest back-so I started off reading about euthanizing dogs for convenience and I was like OH NO!!!!! So I was very happy to read that this puppy found a home.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I just came back to this thread, and was reading the comments from the newest back-so I started off reading about euthanizing dogs for convenience and I was like OH NO!!!!!


I certainly wasn't discussing euthanizing dogs "for convenience." I was discussing the concept of whether it is better for certain animals in certain situations to euth rather than surrender to a shelter where he/she could potentially be kept for a week or two and then gassed...


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I certainly wasn't discussing euthanizing dogs "for convenience." I was discussing the concept of whether it is better for certain animals in certain situations to euth rather than surrender to a shelter where he/she could potentially be kept for a week or two and then gassed...


Thanks for explaining, when I read that I was like






.I had only read through a few comments before I read the good news about the puppy finding a home.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Luckily, if something would happen to me. I have a placement plan for my dogs, in place. 

It's the only way to go. Granted it can fall through, you never know what'll happen once you are gone but at least it gives me peace of mind. If everything fails, hubby is advised to send them back to Germany.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't imagine any situation in which I would rehome Dharma. I just can't. I have made arrangements for her in the event of untimely death. I guess though if something completely crazy happened and I became suddenly deranged and decided to get rid of her, I know there are at least 3 people at the dog park that would take her in a heartbeat and would give her a great home. All of whom I trust. Two of whom have GSDs. 

I can't imagine choosing to euthanize a perfectly healthy dog with no issues rather than take it to a shelter but then again I can't imagine taking a dog to a shelter. I would exhaust all other options first. ALL other options. Rescue, advertising, FB, networking, family, anything and everything before going that route. I guess what I am saying is I would not choose either option A or B.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's definitely easier to place a dog if you are involved with people and a sport and if you have a good dog on your hand they will take that dog as long as you don't try to make any money. 

I know, if for some reason I became derranged and wanted to get rid of them "NOW!"... they'd be placed in a heartbeat as well. Even Judge with his injury would have a place with friends of ours. 

Being involved helps a lot.


----------

